# In Use Cover for Exterior Balcony Receptacle



## jar546 (Jan 29, 2019)

Would you accept this cover for an exterior balcony?


----------



## ICE (Jan 29, 2019)

Well then...would a broken plastic cover be better or worse?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 30, 2019)

ICE said:


> Well then...would a broken plastic cover be better or worse?



They make metal in use covers


----------



## ICE (Jan 30, 2019)

I did not know that. Do they make one that doubles as a door stop?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 30, 2019)

ICE said:


> I did not know that. Do they make one that doubles as a door stop?



The metal ones are very robust


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2019)

Maybe...is it listed for the use?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 30, 2019)

steveray said:


> Maybe...is it listed for the use?


In use covers are required and this is not an in use cover


----------



## ICE (Jan 30, 2019)

jar546 said:


> The metal ones are very robust


Mrs Stotmiester would fail any student that used the word “very”..


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2019)

jar546 said:


> In use covers are required and this is not an in use cover



How do I know that from the picture?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 30, 2019)

steveray said:


> How do I know that from the picture?



Because it is obvious to anyone who has electrical experience.  I don't know any other way to say that.  One is a box that that the receptacle is in and the other is a flip cover.


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2019)

But without the cover open it is not that easy to discern, you wouldn't know that the receptacle isn't recessed in there....Maybe you could explain the dead giveaways on the exterior of box such as the threaded plugs that would let a person that is not an electrical god know that "hey, maybe I ought to take a closer look at this" because it looks like a surface mount box, not an extension that would be set up for in use....


----------



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2019)

steveray said:


> But without the cover open it is not that easy to discern, you wouldn't know that the receptacle isn't recessed in there....Maybe you could explain the dead giveaways on the exterior of box such as the threaded plugs that would let a person that is not an electrical god know that "hey, maybe I ought to take a closer look at this" because it looks like a surface mount box, not an extension that would be set up for in use....



Understood.  Based on the materials used for this installation, it is obvious that it is not an in-use cover.  You can't recess a GFCI receptacle inside a single gang exterior metal box and yes, the plugs are a giveaway.  Bubble covers are much more obtrusive.


----------



## ICE (Jan 31, 2019)

If the hole in the wall was just a little bit larger the box could be recessed.  Given how this turned out, you should require that.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2019)

ICE said:


> If the hole in the wall was just a little bit larger the box could be recessed.  Given how this turned out, you should require that.



Why would I require something that is not a code requirement?


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2019)

Is the hole behind the box code compliant?  If I can toss a cat though the gap.... I think not.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2019)

ICE said:


> Is the hole behind the box code compliant?  If I can toss a cat though the gap.... I think not.



Did you mean require the box to be recessed which is what I thought you were asking or require that the hole be patched?


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2019)

As it sits now, the door will miss the box and it’s cover.  If an I use cover is installed, the door will hit the cover.  I find that to be unacceptable and I would seek a remedy.  Since there is an obvious need for patch work, a recessed outlet is a possibility.


----------

